# Ebike fire starter.



## MichaelW2 (19 Mar 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...-charge-blamed-after-fire-engulfs-sydney-home

Is this a concern for any ebike users?


----------



## T4tomo (19 Mar 2021)

I reckon a few of the regulars on here could restore that....


----------



## numbnuts (19 Mar 2021)

Was it carbon................... well it is now


----------



## sheddy (19 Mar 2021)

I would never leave a sizeable lithium battery on charge unattended.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2021)

Its a concern for anyone owning anything from a mobile phone upwards. Once LION goes its all but impossible to stop, and evena ti y mobilemphone battery will burn well North of 500°C and thus ignite anything nearby.


----------



## figbat (19 Mar 2021)

Exactly - the device is largely irrelevant, it's the battery and charging process that is the risk, whether it be a phone, e-bike, car, bicycle lights, bedroom buddy or whatever. Some devices will be required to have better protection against fires than others through certification and qualification processes, but ultimately a Li-ion battery makes for a good incendiary once initiated.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2021)

I sometimes light camp fires by riding my bike so powerfully that sparks ignite the kindling.


----------



## HMS_Dave (19 Mar 2021)

Indeed, never leave them unattended. When a lithium battery goes, it's a raging Inferno in seconds as some phone users have discovered...


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Is this a concern for any ebike users?


Nope


----------



## figbat (19 Mar 2021)

Remember those hoverboard things - they were in the news for catching fire too. The 'news' angle is that they were a new and growing phenomenon. Same goes for e-cigarettes. Burning laptops and phone are boring now, but e-bikes are en vogue.


----------



## figbat (19 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> There are quite a few e-bike-on-fire videos on youtube. I just did a quick search and top of the list was one I'd seen before.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVp_ppkk-sk
> ...



At the first sign of smoke, wheel it somewhere safe and walk away. You're not putting it out.

I seem to recall that the Rimac that Hammond crashed was still smouldering the next day, despite having been "put out" by a professional fire service.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Mar 2021)

Although any battery of this type can be a risk - the risk increases as the size of the battery increases

and ebike batteries are probably the biggest that you are likely to charge indoors at the moment.
Unless you have a battery system connected to power generating stuff like solar panels - in which case you could be charging much larger battery system as soon as it gets windy or sunny

The only problem we have had was with a ecig - used the wrong charger and it blew up - luckily no-one was in the room at the time and the hot stuff landed on a carpet made from man-made stuff that just melted

The biggest thing is to only use the charger designed for the specific battery - and if anything gets damaged then it needs to be fixed by someone who is an expert

But this does remind me to only charge my ebike battery away from flammable stuff!


----------



## gzoom (19 Mar 2021)

We have a 14kWh PowerWall in the kitchen pantry, an EV with a 75kWh pack in the garage, the 250Wh battery in the bike is the least of our lithium ion fire risk worry .


----------



## numbnuts (21 Mar 2021)

After seeing this I think I will put my trike battery in a steel tool box as I have to charge it indoors as I live in a flat. If it goes bang at least it won't fly every where, and have a fire alarm over the top.


----------



## snorri (21 Mar 2021)

Lithium battery fires?
Read all about it, although not all of these reports relate to lithium..
https://gcaptain.com/?s=norwegian+electric+fire

Our local primary school was burnt to the ground last year following a fire in a laptop.


----------



## windy7777 (21 Mar 2021)

im no expert but id guess every house has big litium batterys in bikes scooters tools etc and you dont hear about to many fires. but be safe just incase


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Mar 2021)

In other battery fire news, Gateshead Council is getting cross after a couple of fires in recycling centres, thought to be caused by mobile phone or laptop batteries.

https://www.gateshead.gov.uk/article/17896/Another-recycling-centre-fire-raises-battery-concerns


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Mar 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> In other battery fire news, Gateshead Council is getting cross after a couple of fires in recycling centres, thought to be caused by mobile phone or laptop batteries.
> 
> https://www.gateshead.gov.uk/article/17896/Another-recycling-centre-fire-raises-battery-concerns



You lucky *******, you have a recycling centre accepting rubbish


----------



## keithmac (22 Mar 2021)

As others have said, I wouldn't charge ANY battery unattended, be it phone/ drill/ computer/ ebike.

I've never seen a battery fire, all our kit is good quality though.

Wouldn't fancy a cheap knockoff Lithium battery, not worth the risk.


----------

